# Terrapin Tank - Slate Chippings?? Help



## spencer1980 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi

I would like to cover the bottom of my tank that i am setting up for terrapins with some slate chippings - would it be ok to buy them from B&Q and then through rinse / wash them?

Thanks


----------



## tasha97 (Oct 21, 2008)

ive used the same stuff.its been in my turtle tank for a few weeks now.just to warn u tho it takes alot ov washin.lost count how many times i washed it b4 i put it in my tank.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

B&Q, garden centre etc..., it's all OK so long as it's washed thoroughly, I let mine soak for a while in a bucket of Milton then rinse with fresh water.


----------

